# New: Outside RSS Feeds / Daily News



## Chris (Jul 13, 2006)

I've added a handful of outside RSS feeds and a local summary of them. 

Click on Site Features -> RSS Feeds

Or click here:

*Sevenstring.org RSS Feeds*

If you would like to see any additional feeds in here, post up a link to it and I'll add it. These update ever 60 minutes.

This is a work in progress. Right now if you select the Blabbermouth or Rolling Stone Music News RSS feed, you'll see "Talk About It!" buttons next to each story. These will create a new thread (by you) in the corresponding forum, with a link to the original article for discussion.

Comments/questions/problems, let me know.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 13, 2006)

This looks sweet as hell


----------



## darren (Jul 13, 2006)

One that i subscribe to is Harmony Central's guitar news feed:

http://www.harmony-central.com/RDF/rss-guitar.xml


----------



## Chris (Jul 14, 2006)

darren said:


> One that i subscribe to is Harmony Central's guitar news feed:
> 
> http://www.harmony-central.com/RDF/rss-guitar.xml



Added. Thanks.


----------



## Chris (Jul 14, 2006)

I just added a bunch more, including a word of the day, woot.com, slickdeals.net and some others. 

Any more suggestions, keep 'em coming.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jul 21, 2006)

http://www.fark.com/fark.rss


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2006)

Added.


----------

